# My Favorites Underwater



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks God for My Life... Pictures are my first two dives with a cheap underwater camera with no lighting, so go easy on me guy's... LOL.. Sure had fun taking them..


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice*

Cheap camera or not they look pretty sweet. Lots of color.

Griz


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks guys , bought camera online. Eats batteries fast cause you have to use flash to get good pictures.


----------

